
Investors poured millions into a storage network that doesn’t exist yet - alistproducer2
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/08/investors-poured-millions-into-a-storage-network-that-doesnt-exist/
======
alistproducer2
The article is a little tough on Protocol Labs. I'm pretty sure it's the same
team behind IPFS so they have a pretty good track record of delivery. The idea
of Filecoin has been floating around for years and the dev team is a serious
one. Of all the ICO's, this is one I'm not too skeptical of.

~~~
sschueller
So serious but the code that was posted on github hasn't been updated in 4
years. I don't see this going well, at least for the community.

